# HELP:  Make sense of ATA DMA errors?

## theosib

Can someone help me make sense of this?

```
May 28 11:26:54 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x7fffffff SErr 0x0 action 0x0

May 28 11:26:54 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

May 28 11:26:54 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

May 28 11:26:54 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: cmd 60/80:50:c0:fe:a8/00:00:5d:00:00/40 tag 10 ncq 65536 in

May 28 11:26:54 compute0 kernel: res 41/40:00:00:ff:a8/00:00:5d:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

May 28 11:26:54 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

May 28 11:26:54 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: error: { UNC }

May 28 11:26:54 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

May 28 11:26:54 compute0 kernel: ata3: EH complete

May 28 11:26:57 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x7fffffff SErr 0x0 action 0x0

May 28 11:26:57 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: irq_stat 0x40000008

May 28 11:26:57 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED

May 28 11:26:57 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: cmd 60/80:90:c0:ff:a8/00:00:5d:00:00/40 tag 18 ncq 65536 in

May 28 11:26:57 compute0 kernel: res 41/40:00:c0:ff:a8/00:00:5d:00:00/40 Emask 0x409 (media error) <F>

May 28 11:26:57 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

May 28 11:26:57 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: error: { UNC }

May 28 11:26:57 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

May 28 11:26:57 compute0 kernel: ata3: EH complete
```

I googled about this, but I'm not sure which of my 4 drives this is referring to and what triggers this.  The system has to be up for a while before this starts happening.  How can I probe this further?

Thanks!

I have four drives, and they're listed as /dev/sda, sdb, sdc, and sdd.

----------

## Herring42

I'm not sure, but it seems to be a common problem.

Possible chipset bug...

----------

## theosib

My best guess is that ata3 is /dev/sdc, because I see ata1 in other reports but not ata0.

Independently, when I run SMART tests on the drives, /dev/sda has a read failure.

Unless ata3 is /dev/sda.  How can I tell?

```
SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Short offline       Completed: read failure       90%     33801         521326103

# 2  Extended offline    Completed: read failure       90%     33800         521326103
```

----------

## Herring42

Interestingly I had a similar error very recently:

```

May 27 06:03:19 beth kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x52 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x680d00 action 0x6 frozen

May 27 06:03:19 beth kernel: ata4.00: irq_stat 0x08000000, interface fatal error

May 27 06:03:19 beth kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto HostInt 10B8B BadCRC Handshk }

May 27 06:03:19 beth kernel: ata4.00: failed command: SMART

May 27 06:03:19 beth kernel: ata4.00: cmd b0/d0:01:00:4f:c2/00:00:00:00:00/00 tag 0 pio 512 in

May 27 06:03:19 beth kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

May 27 06:03:19 beth kernel: ata4: hard resetting link

May 27 06:03:20 beth kernel: ata4: softreset failed (device not ready)

May 27 06:03:20 beth kernel: ata4: applying PMP SRST workaround and retrying

May 27 06:03:20 beth kernel: ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

May 27 06:03:20 beth kernel: ata4.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

May 27 06:03:20 beth kernel: ata4.00: SB600 AHCI: limiting to 255 sectors per cmd

May 27 06:03:20 beth kernel: ata4.00: configured for UDMA/33

May 27 06:03:20 beth kernel: ata4: EH complete

```

On my computer, ata1 maps to /dev/sda, ata2 to sdb etc.

It is a problem I have had before caused by a loose connection. Reseating the sata cable cured it. Maybe try that?

----------

## theosib

 *Herring42 wrote:*   

> It is a problem I have had before caused by a loose connection. Reseating the sata cable cured it. Maybe try that?

 

Yeah, I tried reseating the cables.  No help there.

----------

## theosib

Here we go:

```
May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi0 : ahci

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi1 : ahci

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi2 : ahci

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi3 : ahci

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi4 : ahci

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi5 : ahci

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de100 irq 50

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de180 irq 50

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de200 irq 50

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de280 irq 50

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de300 irq 50

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xfe7de000 port 0xfe7de380 irq 50

...

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata1.00: ATA-8: ST3500320AS, SD1A, max UDMA/133

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500320AS      SD1A PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2667.999 MHz.

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: Switching to clocksource tsc

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata2.00: ATA-8: ST3500320AS, SD1A, max UDMA/133

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3500320AS      SD1A PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input1

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EARS-00Y 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sdc: sdc1

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata4: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata4.00: ATA-8: WDC WD10EARS-00Y5B1, 80.00A80, max UDMA/133

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata4.00: 1953525168 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD10EARS-00Y 80.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] 1953525168 512-byte logical blocks: (1.00 TB/931 GiB)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sdd: sdd1

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sd 3:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata5: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F, SB00, max UDMA/100

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata5.00: configured for UDMA/100

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223F  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: sr 4:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

May 28 08:14:12 compute0 kernel: ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
```

One thing I've noted people saying is that the read timeout problem can be eliminated by passing certain parameters to the kernel on boot.  I tried "pci=nomsi", and that REDUCED the errors but did not eliminate them completely.

----------

